
Bitcoin could be here for 100 years but more likely to collapse Nobel laureate - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/19/bitcoin-likely-to-totally-collapse-nobel-laureate-robert-shiller-says.html
======
dozzie
Why would bitcoin collapse a Nobel laureate?

------
dajohnson89
ok cool, so either one could happen, thanks

